
MacBook Pro with updated GPU is now available - AgentK20
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/14/macbook-pro-with-updated-gpu-is-now-available/amp/
======
GodofGrunts
It's really annoying trying to look up information for the "Vega 20" since it
also refers to AMD's Instinct line.

